# Basketball



## Jwood244 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello, I'm looking to find anyone looking for a casual game of basketball in Hong Kong. I live Kowloon side but open to anywhere. Got a few guys interested but looking to get something regular together with a good group then take it from there. I'm a coach, player and ref and am really looking to get something going, so message me with interest or get in touch @ 59014393 

Thanks 
Josh


----------



## ijgonzalez (Oct 12, 2012)

I'd be interested in a weekly evening game. I live in SOHO so anything in Central, Wanchai or causeway bay would work for me. Let me know. 

9825 9511


----------

